# Need help coming up with cool original rogue/swashbuckler name



## Kaelynna (Oct 17, 2002)

Need help coming up with cool original rogue/swashbuckler name

What can you come up with? Gender Male.  Race most likely human or halfling

Thanks!
- Kae.


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2002)

I find that stealing the names of UNsenet or web board posters usually works very nicely in a pinch.

The last session I DMed featured 1st level warriors named Simon, Kengar, Destil, Kyramus and Whyrph, and a high-level druid named Voneth. My 13th level archer in another game is Talath.

Although there was one terrible disaster when I had a 15th level death knight named Piratecat....


----------



## Latency (Oct 17, 2002)

My one roommate used the name "dread pirate pepe Rodriguez"  He wore an eye patch and was a land locked Pirate in a Ravenloft campaign.  He was a great character the funniest thing he did at the game table was asked if he could get a +2 bonus to spot checks if he lifted the eye patch a took a good look at it.  

The DM was laughing so hard he gave him the bonus. 

Hope this helps


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 17, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *I find that stealing the names of UNsenet or web board posters usually works very nicely in a pinch.
> 
> The last session I DMed featured 1st level warriors named Simon, Kengar, Destil, Kyramus and Whyrph, and a high-level druid named Voneth. My 13th level archer in another game is Talath.
> 
> Although there was one terrible disaster when I had a 15th level death knight named Piratecat....  *





I think I'll create an NPC named Hong.   Now, anyone remember what page in BoVD had those fetishes and perversions?


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> I think I'll create an NPC named Hong.   Now, anyone remember what page in BoVD had those fetishes and perversions? *




You b*st*rd, you. Just for that, I'm going to create a kobold named Meepo.

Hmm.


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2002)

Some names from the first two pages of GD that could fit a rogue/swashbuckler:

Arravis
Marius Delphius
Leopold
Villano
Stannis (not a king, just a rogue)


----------



## Marius Delphus (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow! Look guys, I got mentioned in a hong post! Does that mean I have to respond?  

I get names from just about everywhere.

"Dapper Tom" Geller
Hugh Montcartre
Marco Uccellini
Kataran Milenov
Guy de Loialle
Justin of the Blade
Nemus Ovinius
Dromut Ar'Tellis
Mabin Ogion
Francois d'Yves-Penitant
Moustafa al-Prashtid
Robert Delcron
Isen Perales
Kurmik Ostiban
Hong Chi-Wong Chao

Swipe 'em if ya wanna.


----------



## JeffK1966 (Oct 17, 2002)

I had an old thief swashbuckler in 2E days named Ramiro the Red or something like that... and, I'm currently trying to play a flashy swashbuckler wannabe in Kalamar named Liamar.  We have another similar type in game named Brogan, who hates to be called Brogan the Brigand...


----------



## Kyramus (Oct 17, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *I find that stealing the names of UNsenet or web board posters usually works very nicely in a pinch.
> 
> The last session I DMed featured 1st level warriors named Simon, Kengar, Destil, Kyramus and Whyrph, and a high-level druid named Voneth. My 13th level archer in another game is Talath.
> 
> Although there was one terrible disaster when I had a 15th level death knight named Piratecat....  *





Wow I actually managed a dimensional clone and it became a level 1 character!!!!!
hehehehehe


----------



## Zaruthustran (Oct 17, 2002)

Pick a name that's dashing and fun to say. Pay attention to sylables, cadence, and alliteration. Definitely take a first and last name, or a first name and a place name, or a name and a descripto. For instance:

"Ramiro the Red" is good, because it goes "da-da-da-da-DA." The sylables and double r make it roll of the tongue. Same goes for "the Dread Pirate Roberts". 

"Marius Delphius" is bad, bacause there's a full stop after Marius. Well, maybe this one can be good for a villain. "Marius" can be said with a sneer.

Be that as it may, I know a fencer named Marius, which may influence the above opinion (Marius is not a swashbuckler; he's a fierce, very serious student and practitioner of the rapier.)

I, however, am a fencer. My SCA name is Michelle du'Port Royale (It's French, thus the masculine Michelle). Say it, the name rolls of the tongue: da-DA-da-DA-da-DA. Fun. Good name for a fencer.

So, pick a fun name. No one will notice a swashbuckler named Burt. But "Barnaby Brineswallow" will attract attention.

-zaruthustran, which is a terrible name for a fencer--but a decent name for a drow mage created in middle school circa 1989.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 18, 2002)

I remember playing with a guy once who had a character named 'Feldaster Panache'.  Don't remember what he was playing, but always thought that would be a cool name for a rakish character.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 18, 2002)

Howse do Varl sound to you?


----------



## kenjib (Oct 18, 2002)

What's the world like?  Genre?  Is it typical medieval D&D or is it Rennaisance?  Are there real world names in the world or would they be out of place?  Suave European names like Tomás and Marco invoke a Dumas kind of feel, if that's appropriate.


----------



## Dr. Strangemonkey (Oct 18, 2002)

*Inspiration from Real Life*

I like to steal names from minor characters or minor names from major characters from films appropriate to the genre.

For swashbuckling you should definitely hit something with as many vowels as consonants and a good trilling 'r.'

Either that or Brian, can't go with Brian followed by a title.

Brian the Unworthy
Brian the Swift
Brian the Doxy
Brian of the Flashing Blade
Ox-Eyed Brian

That sort of thing.


----------



## hong (Oct 18, 2002)

Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> *
> "Marius Delphius" is bad, bacause there's a full stop after Marius. Well, maybe this one can be good for a villain. "Marius" can be said with a sneer.*




Hey! The goody-two-shoes student in _Les Miserables_ is called Marius!



> *
> I, however, am a fencer. My SCA name is Michelle du'Port Royale (It's French, thus the masculine Michelle). *




I'm pretty sure that the masculine form of Michelle is Michel.


Hong "as opposed to Nigel, which is the British form" Ooi


----------



## Oni (Oct 18, 2002)

Dirk Donovan


----------



## rounser (Oct 18, 2002)

Captain Blademeister was the name of an old swashbuckling character of mine.  He wielded a rapier he called Pigsticker, and his wit was as sharp and cutting as a wet sponge.


----------



## roytheodd (Oct 19, 2002)

Dash Crimson -  'twas a knock off of Will Scarlet.


----------



## Kilmore (Oct 19, 2002)

Our former Primo DMo created an NPC named "The Great Mancucio" (man-KOO-sho) that had us howling in laughter.


----------



## Mik (Oct 19, 2002)

How about these for ideas?

Levid the Livid
Cooper Quickknife
Slipgallows Jack
Armande the Reasonably Courageous
Remi the Cracktoothed (or crack-brained)
Jarri the Courteous
"Mad" Red Rackenham
Cutler the Twofisted (drinker)
Mafurido Ahufiri d'Urbano

=Mik


----------

